# Good ideas for a cealiac breakfast



## Nick Weiland (Nov 29, 2012)

id love to know what i could have for breakfast instead of my usual cereal with milk. i cant have anything with dairy or onions or garlic or wheat. i need some help finding replacements.


----------



## pelly (Dec 7, 2012)

oatmeal. eggs. fruit. meat.


----------



## Goldfinch (Sep 9, 2012)

Steel cut oats is my standard breakfast, but I am also branching out from boredom. Vegetarian non-dairy tamales can make a very good breakfast, as can rice and beans topped with a fried egg New Mexico style. Polenta or grits is a nice change too, excellent with maple syrup. Steel cut oats and grits take some time, so that's not always an option. One thing you can do with polenta or grits is use leftovers. Make 'em in the evening and cool the leftovers in a shallow pan. The next morning you can saute pieces in a frying pan, which takes little time. Yummy when crispy with low fodmaps fruit like bananas or berries on the side.

It isn't uncommon in parts of Asia to have soup for breakfast. Some places actually have soup carts in the morning that go through the neighborhoods in the morning and you can just take your bowl out with you and get a big steaming portion of pho with rice noodles. I have even on occasion had leftover pho from dinner and had it for breakfast.

When I get really stuck I resort to my home made wheat-free peanut butter cookies for breakfast, but since they contain a fair amount of sugar they make a better snack or dessert than breakfast, but they do in a pinch. People do eat a ton of sugar for breakfast, especially those people who have never had to go wheat-free. Think of all the morning buns and pastries that get consumed daily. If you can tolerate the taste of milk substitutes (I can't) like soy or almond, there are some good cereals out there with no wheat, like Barbara's organic corn Puffins.


----------

